# CM9 - OTG USBCable Host support?



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello my friends,
I succussfuly updatet to cm9 and bought an otg cable tu use the touchpad as an usb host for gamepads, hdd drives etc. Now i plugged it but the touchpad natively doesnt recognize any devices. Is it possible to use normal usb gamepads?? Is there an app for configuration of usb drives. Could anyne give me some hints?? Is it even supported in cm9 alpha0???


----------



## X-Hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

You need also buy a USB-Y cable (like this one) for the additional power.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no luck with host on CM9. My Y cable works great on my galaxy nexus, but on the touchpad nothing works. Not the keyboard, mouse or Xbox 360 controller... o well, I think it has to do with the persistent kernel issues

Sent From My ICS HP Touchpad


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

That feature might not be included yet. Alpha0.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Ics doesn't support USB mount natively you have to mount it. Try mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/block/sda1 /sdcard/usb from terminal in su. Before u execute make the usb folder in the sdcard.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

I should have have it don't auto mount storage. It will do keyboard and mouse fine. Also the tp doesn't have any power output to run anything

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Sry one more thing I was told only fat32 storage drives will work with ics

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

isnt it possible to mount gamepads with additional software (root) and i will by me an y-cable now


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

And how ist the y cable workimg? Where du i get additional power when tha cble has one female and two male usb ports? Threw the otg cable i only have only one female port @the hp touchpad..... coul you explain even thought i feel like a dummy at the moment.


----------



## X-Hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Jura_2k5 said:


> And how ist the y cable workimg? Where du i get additional power when tha cble has one female and two male usb ports? Threw the otg cable i only have only one female port @the hp touchpad..... coul you explain even thought i feel like a dummy at the moment.


You need to connect 1 male to the usb-otg cable, second to the usb port on you pc or laptop (this is used for the additional power) and insert you device in female usb-y. It's worked for my usb flash formatted in fat32


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ohhh that isnt very usefull tu use a touchpad near a computer. When i sit near the pc i wouldnt use the touchpad. I saw an video online where the webos is runnig devices without the y cable?? Why is it possible?


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Jura_2k5 said:


> Ohhh that isnt very usefull tu use a touchpad near a computer. When i sit near the pc i wouldnt use the touchpad. I saw an video online where the webos is runnig devices without the y cable?? Why is it possible?


It isn't possible. Either you didn't see Y-cable or the author of videos was using some custom external battery with USB ports. TP cannot provide any power by itself. Maybe it will be able in the future - for example, Samsung SGH T-989, which is based on relatively the same chipset (APQ8060) has self powered usb host kernels. I've posted a link to kernel sources on CM Google Code page - http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=22 back in November, but i don't know if our devs looked into it.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

How about MHL out? Mirror to TV/Projector.... Does TP support that? Just got an adapter for my gNex, hadn't had a chance to even check with TP. Just wondering.


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah tv-outfunction would also be great? In cm7 the devs. Talked about the possebility of tha but it was never mentioned later anywhere


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Jura_2k5 said:


> Ohhh that isnt very usefull tu use a touchpad near a computer. When i sit near the pc i wouldnt use the touchpad. I saw an video online where the webos is runnig devices without the y cable?? Why is it possible?


I plug my Y cable into a low power or mid power USB charger, not a laptop

Sent From My ICS HP Touchpad


----------



## TecKnight (Aug 28, 2011)

I just got done running some basic USB tests under CM9.
I didn't really expect anything to work based upon the release notes, but I can confirm that the following:
USB HID keyboard --- Works simply by connecting to my powered hub
USB HID mouse --- Also works simply by connecting to my powered hub.
USB storage device (Lexar 32 GB flash drive) --- Works by simply connecting to powered hub.
I did not have to run any commands whatsoever on the Touchpad for any of these.
I did not test my gamepads yet, but this is very encouraging so far.
I simply connected one of these:
http://www.dealextre...pter-pair-50774
to the USB port on my Touchpad, then plugged this hub:
http://www.dealextre...tch-white-31864
into the remaining end of the adapter. I also connected a 5v adapter to the hub to provide it with power.
I then connected the USB devices, which activated instantly. I got a mouse pointer immediately after connecting the mouse and the keyboard and flash drive were both available within seconds of connecting them.
I will test my gamepads shortly.
TecKnight


----------



## TecKnight (Aug 28, 2011)

I was browsing through the CM9 filesystem and I came across the folder:
* /sys/bus/usb/drivers*
This folder has all the USB drivers that will be checked against when a USB device is connected.
I did some googling on these drivers have included a description of what devices or type of device the named driver supports.
I thought some of you might find this useful.



```
cdc_acm -------- Used to access the U-boot bootloader prompt over USB<br />
cdc_ether ---|<br />
cdc_ncm	  |<br />
cdc_subset   |-- USB to wired ethernet adapters<br />
cdc_wdm	  |<br />
huawei_ether-|<br />
hub ------------ USB hubs (powered or unpowered)<br />
option_huawei -- Huawei 3G Modems<br />
sierra --------- Sierra wireless aircard<br />
sierra_net ----- Sierra wireless 3G modem<br />
ums-alauda ---|<br />
ums-cypress   |<br />
ums-datafab   |<br />
ums-freecom   |<br />
ums-isd200   |<br />
ums-jumpshot  |-- Variety of USB Memory Sticks<br />
ums-karma    |<br />
ums-onetouch  |<br />
ums-sddr09   |<br />
ums-sddr55   |<br />
ums-usbat ----|<br />
usb<br />
usb-storage ----- Generic USB Storage device<br />
usb_ehset_test -- USB Driver for EHSET Test Fixture (from CodeAurora github)<br />
usbfs ----------- USB filesystem<br />
usbhid ---------- HID input devices (includes Mice, Keyboards and even some Gamepads)<br />
usbserial ------- USB to serial converters<br />
uvcvideo -------- This driver can be configured to support a multitude of different web cams
```
*TecKnight*


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

u can use this setup its an external 3000mah battery with y cable and otg cable. Works well with devices









Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

where did you buy this external power plz? is there any indicator of the battery level? and how last does it last for e.g. by connecting a usb external hdd?


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

I got it in Washington state but I'm from Louisiana. Yes there is a power indicator. There are similar one out there mine just happened to be on clearance for 20 bucks and all different types of adapters. Try office Max of office depot I see Duracell ones and some off brands.

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine is a tek fuel and I haven't tried that much on a hard drive. I don't know if this the exact one but here it is http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Symtek-TF100-Tekfuel-MD-Portable-Power-Pack/5221972/product.html#product-details

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone try a usb webcam yet?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I read on other forum saying this hub will work

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140511174310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Simply connect the hub with the touchpad using the OTG cable. You do not need any external power as it's self-powered. There is a built-in battery.


----------



## tripacer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

^^^ Just ordered one of these, looks nice!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

TecKnight said:


> I just got done running some basic USB tests under CM9.
> I didn't really expect anything to work based upon the release notes, but I can confirm that the following:
> USB HID keyboard --- Works simply by connecting to my powered hub
> USB HID mouse --- Also works simply by connecting to my powered hub.
> ...


Did you have to do anything first in cm9 or webos to get it to recognize drives? I can't seem to find any drives anywhere and I've confirmed there formatted in fat32.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Gradular said:


> Did you have to do anything first in cm9 or webos to get it to recognize drives? I can't seem to find any drives anywhere and I've confirmed there formatted in fat32.


I found if you have them plugged in while booting up its makes the USB drives show up every time unlike doing it while its on

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Just order one of these and don't need to get any power source but this. Mine works great.
As you can see it powers up my flash drive and its got y cable and a USB otg
Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

So, has anyone else had any success using a wired 360 pad or other game controllers with the touchpad? I have a 16Gb Touchpad running CM9 (just installed the latest nightly after removing CM7 and starting fresh). My old Mayflash Playstation to USB controller adapter and old USB Microsoft flight stick actually work BEAUTIFULLY, but the 360 wired controller (white) just flashes a full circle of lights and shuts off, like the Touchpad isn't recognizing it at all.

My setup is almost the same as the pictures in this thread, except I have to use a USB gender changer (since my y cable has all male ends). I've tried it by powering the controllers with a USB backup battery (similar to the one bryantjoplin posted, but smaller and only 2000mAh) as well as a USB plug on a surge protector. The older, more generic controllers work fine, as does my Logitech mouse. The 360 controller works perfectly on my PC, so it isn't defective.

Has anyone successfully used a 360 wired pad (or even a wireless one with the adapter) on a Touchpad running CM9? If so, what build\nightly are you using, and are you using any additional tweaks or apps?

I wish I could just get a cheap bluetooth controller and be done with it, but I'm not spending $55 on a PS3 controller when the Touchpad only cost me $90. I have a wiimote, but it doesn't have enough buttons for SNES games. The Playstation adapter is really bulky too, so I'm trying to get this set up so that I can game on the touchpad with as little wire mess as possible.


----------



## snarebum (Nov 1, 2011)

Sent from my SzZ.xi WA a NM ePH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## halejohn3 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am using CM 7 (2.3.7) and cannot get any USB devices to work using the recommended pieces of hardware;(OTG USB cord, Y USB cords, and powered USB hubs). Am I correct in my conclusion that I am going to have to upgrade to CM 9 to get the USB supporting files?

Is it possible to install / copy the necessary USB files into CM 7?


----------



## halejohn3 (Jan 5, 2012)

TecKnight said:


> I was browsing through the CM9 filesystem and I came across the folder:
> * /sys/bus/usb/drivers*
> This folder has all the USB drivers that will be checked against when a USB device is connected.
> I did some googling on these drivers have included a description of what devices or type of device the named driver supports.
> ...


I noticed that the Sierra Aircard drivers are supported. Any ideas what to do once the Sierra card is connected, (and seems to be working)?


----------

